# Hot days and sun protection



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello, 

What is everyone using to protect your pups from the sun? Last weekend Oscar sun burned his nose during our 8 hour hike (at least I think so because his nose was bright red and really hot, just like any sun burn). Can I use baby sunscreen to put on his nose? I have not seen any special products in the pet store. 

Also, for the paws, what home made remedies are you using? I have been using coconut oil, but Oscar enjoys it too much, so he is licking his paws for an hour after I put coconut oil on. We are not walking on hot asphalt, but still I feel that this summer his paws are more dry than usual.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have not put sunscreen on mine, although maybe I should.
For pads, I like Mushers secret.
FYI don’t put it on, until right before your turning him loose to run. Dogs lick everything you put in their feet. It’s non-toxic, but you want them to start out with a good coating.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

the human sun screens have usually chemicals in them which are poisonous for dogs if they lick them, having them on their nose is a very obvious place they will lick it off from unfortunately. i don`t even let them lick me when i have sunscreen on (obviously it is a constant battle). you may be able to find some products on the natural line. it has been an issue for us as well with our summer sports, i tend to avoid them being out between 11 am and 4 pm, unless we dock dive, then it is also just a quick in an out from the pool, back to the shade. i found a product here i am just about to try, but not sure if it is available over there, just posting it due to the ingredients.









Amazon.com : SIT. STAY. FOREVER. SAFETY FIRST PET PRODUCTS Organic Sunscreen & Moisturizer for Dogs and Cats, 2 oz, All Natural, Waterproof, Red Raspberry Seed, Carrot Seed and Hemp Oils, Made in Maine : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : SIT. STAY. FOREVER. SAFETY FIRST PET PRODUCTS Organic Sunscreen & Moisturizer for Dogs and Cats, 2 oz, All Natural, Waterproof, Red Raspberry Seed, Carrot Seed and Hemp Oils, Made in Maine : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com






8 hours seem like a very long time, you would have to train their pads gradually for that, no matter what you are using and what surface you run on. oh and yes, they will try and lick off coconut oil and musher`s secret too, lol, another constant battle we have too. you maybe able to put on top of those some bitter apple, some dogs get discouraged by that taste.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

Oh! That was exactly my worry, that human cosmetic products may be toxic...we usually never go out during midday either, but we have started to be more active (actually thanks to Oscar) and we started going camping and hiking, after quite a long hiatus. Oscar is far better than us at hiking, he just goes up and down like a goat. He has been doing this for a while and thanks to him we have been quite active as well in the past year. 

I will check the ingredients and see if I can find something similar in an organic store, many thanks, that is great for reference (unfortunately, as correctly assumed, Amazon is yet to deliver in Banana Countries😅)! I will try to put something on before we get going, that may be a good solution. I have been mostly massaging his pads every evening with coconut oil, or olive oil, in the absence of other products. But I will look at organic human products that have those ingredients (or similar) and will give those a try. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

If I needed it I would look into making a non-nanoparticle zinc or titanium oxide based balm with a beeswax and natural oil base. Something like this person did here. Beeswax Sunscreen Recipe Keeping Backyard Bees . It is completely edible but probably won't taste good which is a good thing. Non-nanparticle zinc and titanium oxide is recognized to be inert in the body. Nanoparticles of anything, not so much, so do be careful that you get the correct grade.


----------

